# Rent or buy?



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a landscaping company that is growing rapidly. I am running out of room to store all this stuff at my house and need to start looking at other options. What do most of you guys do? Rent a place? Or buy property? Pros and cons of each? Thanks!


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

No advise on this?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Whats your wallet like first?


----------



## horizon jay (Oct 17, 2013)

My wallets empty and I have the same problem! So I have a found places that I store equipment trailers etc at and trade them maintenance (mowing, mulch etc) as payment. I have done this with a few diff people over the years and it works. If you don't know anyone with land put an ad on Craigslist and you may find someone looking for maintenance but can't afford to pay. Win win ! Good luck


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

You mean paying cash for property? That's not happening. But just about anyone can get a loan. I can definitely afford it. I'm just looking into the future. I have 3 trucks and 2 trailers now, looking to add a second mowing rig and crew for this summer, and possibly buying out another landscaping company (we'll see how that works out). I just kind of see renting as throwing money away. If I bought some property, I could rent out some space there to help cover those payments. Just curious what the majority of guys do.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

horizon jay;1736905 said:


> My wallets empty and I have the same problem! So I have a found places that I store equipment trailers etc at and trade them maintenance (mowing, mulch etc) as payment. I have done this with a few diff people over the years and it works. If you don't know anyone with land put an ad on Craigslist and you may find someone looking for maintenance but can't afford to pay. Win win ! Good luck


That's a good idea too. Never thought of that. I may give that route a try until I figure out what direction this is going


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Something like this. Landscape company bought some land and put up a pole barn and used half and rented half ,took the money and built another one. Rented it out and built more.


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Now THAT'S what I'm talking about! payup


----------



## GVL LLC (Feb 24, 2013)

Being that im from your area id say owning would be much better because in the long run the cost isnt going to be that much different because everything is so dang expensive here anyways so rent isnt going to be cheap.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

vlc;1734138 said:


> I have a landscaping company that is growing rapidly. I am running out of room to store all this stuff at my house and need to start looking at other options. What do most of you guys do? Rent a place? Or buy property? Pros and cons of each? Thanks!


Started out of my garage, then had to rent additional space. Finally found(bought) a property w/building that suited my needs and got rid of the rental unitThumbs Up.....then after 1 yr, outgrew the owned property, and had to start renting additional space again...been stuck in this spot for a couple yrs now, and really need to do something. I hate renting.

Location & zoning restrictions are 2 major factors you need to consider when looking to buy & planning for the future. When I bought the property I currently own, the first 1 I nailed - "location" - my shop is about 5min from my house, +/-500yds to a major interstate, dead center of my service area, and what I would consider a very safe area. The 2nd 1 "Zoning", not as much - things my biz has gotten into more cannot be done where I'm at now due to zoning restrictions....which sucks because I have plenty of room to do it (1 acre).


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been using a storage unit and I just find the right piece or property yesterday. There isn't much open land within 20 minutes of my house so im jumping on this chance, hopefully I will have it by the end of the week.

Only enough room for one large shop, so I can't do the whole rent out a building and then build another thing.

Michael


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

If you can afford it but a place, it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Vic > If you buy the other landscaping company, Do they have a storage facility?


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

Not sure. I don't know what's going on with that now. 

I found a small lot in town. Called them, and they are asking 300,000 for what looks like smaller than a 1/4 acre parking lot. No building or anything. Thats nuts!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Please hold on to your wallet ... Sounds like they have a gun to your head ... give em the middle finger ... politely!!!


----------



## vlc (Dec 8, 2012)

I just laughed and told them good luck.


----------

